# Overstaying vehicles



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Be warned folks...... I've just heard the GNR are currently running checks for overstaying vehicles and/or vehicles without tax/test/insurance & one at least was impounded earlier today.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Good. Uninsured vehicles are the bane of other people's lives.


----------

